# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Spam

## NikosD.

Ενημερώνω τα μέλη της κοινότητας πως τυχόν U2U που έρχονται από συναδέλφους(?) καθόλου δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το e-psychology.gr
Δυστυχώς, πρόκειται για συναδέλφους(?) που επιθυμούν να διαφημίσουν δωρεάν αλλά παράτυπα/παράνομα τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν.

Οταν το e-psychology επιθυμεί να προβάλλει κάποια υπηρεσία, εργαστήριο, σεμινάριο κτλ, το προβάλλει μέσω του newsletter και ποτέ με πριβέ μηνύματα.

----------


## erwtokritos

dodoni

Θα πρότεινα να συμμετέχεις στις συζητήσεις μας έστω κάποιες φορές και να είσαι πιο κοντά γενικότερα στη κοινότητα, ώστε να μην υπάρχουν διαρροές και να εξυπηρετηθεί καλύτερα και ο σκοπός αυτού του site.
To σέβομαι και το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες και είναι πολύ σωστό αλλά είναι καλύτερα να στείλεις προσωπικά u2u στα άτομα που νομίζεις ότι εκμεταλεύονται το site παρά να αφήνεις να αιωρήται η εντύπωση ότι μπορεί και να παρακολουθείς τα u2u που στέλνουμε μεταξύ μας...

Με εκτίμηση

Γιάννης

----------


## NikosD.

Γιάννη, λυπάμαι αν έστω και προς στιγμήν αιωρήθηκε η εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι παρακολουθώ τα u2u. Ισως έπρεπε στο προηγούμενο μου μήνυμα να είμαι περισσότερο επεξηγηματικός. Θα το κάνω τώρα, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά.

Αυτό που στην πραγματικότητα συνέβη, είναι ότι μου ήρθαν, στο δικό μου inbox, U2U προβολής υπηρεσιών.
Ο λόγος που δεν απάντησα με u2u αλλά έγραψα δημοσιώς το παραπάνω μηνυμα μου, ήταν για να ενημερώσω όλα τα μέλη ότι το e-psychology δεν έχει να κάνει με τέτοιου είδους ενέργειες. Μπορεί κάποιο από αυτά τα σεμινάρια που προβάλλονται μέσω u2u, να είναι εξαιρετικό. Δεν το γνωρίζω. Μπορεί όμως κάποιο να είναι μη επιστημονικό, απαράδεκτο, προσηλυτιστικό σε οτιδήποτε, απάτη ή ότι άλλο.
Θέλησα λοιπόν να διαχωρίσω τη θέση του e-psychology, ακριβώς επειδή δε γνωρίζω τι διακινείται στα u2u, ώστε να προστατέψω κατά κάποιο τρόπο το e-psychology, εάν τυχόν κάποια στιγμή κάποιο μέλος παρακολουθήσει ένα τέτοιο σεμινάριο. Είναι κάτι σαν την σελίδα \"αποποίησης ευθύνης\" που υπάρχει στο κάτω μέρος όλων των σελίδων του e-psychology (πλην του φόρουμ).

Δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση να προβληθούν υπηρεσίες συναδέλφων ή άλλων ειδικών της ψυχικής υγείας, αρκεί η προβολή να γίνει ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ και ανοικτά, στο κυρίως φόρουμ.
Αλλωστε, στο e-psychology υπάρχει και χωριστή στήλη για εργαστήρια σεμινάρια, όπου με χαρά τοποθετώ εκεί ότι σχετικό υλικό έχω/μου στέλνουν ιδιώτες συνάδελφοι/υπηρεσίες.

Στέκομαι στο \"ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ\" για να διασφαλίσω την \"φήμη\", την ποιότητα του e-psychology. Πριν δεχτώ να καταχωρήσω ένα σεμινάριο συναδέλφου, φροντίζω, όσο είναι δυνατόν, να κάνω ένα μίνιμουμ έλεγχο της αξιοπιστίας, της ποιότητας της εκάστοτε υπηρεσίας, έστω με δικά μου, υποκειμενικά κριτήρια. Αν κάτι με ενοχλήσει, δε θα προβάλλω την υπηρεσία.

Ελπίζω να έγινα πιο σαφής, πιο ξεκάθαρος τώρα.

Από κει και πέρα και όσο αφορά τη συμμετοχή μου στη κοινότητα, κατά περιόδους είναι τακτική, κατά περιόδους δεν είναι. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να έχω μια σταθερή παρουσία. Δυστυχώς, δε μπορώ να δεσμευτώ για κάτι τέτοιο, όσο κι αν το θέλω.

ΥΓ. Δεν κατάλαβα Γιάννη τι εννοείς όταν αναφέρεσαι σε\"διαρροές\".

Με εκτίμηση,
Νίκος

----------


## erwtokritos

Είναι πολύ λογικό για ένα site που σαφώς έχει κάποιο μεγάλο κόστος λειτουργίας και που δίδει τη δυνατότητα χρήσης από οποιονδήποτε δωρεάν να μη γίνεται μόνο από χόμπι αλλά και προσδοκώντας κάποιο έμμεσο ώφελος και αυτό το βρίσκω τίμιο και λογικότατο.
Θέλω να πω λοιπόν ότι όταν δε το αφήνουμε στη μοίρα του αλλά συμμετέχουμε ή εμείς ή κάποιοι συνάδελφοι που τους αναθέτουμε να ασχολούνται αποκλειστικά με αυτό τότε είμαστε πιο κοντά στη κοινότητα που πιθανόν μας χρειάζεται σαν ειδικούς και δίνουμε και λιγότερο χώρο σε ουρανοκατέβατους που λειτουργούν παρασιτικά...
Η εκκλησία πχ λέει ότι ο κόσμος δε πάει πλέον εκεί, ενώ ο κόσμος διαμαρτύρεται ότι η εκκλησία δε πάει στο κόσμο....
Πχ εγώ αν είχα το Site θα έκανα και μια ημερίδα δωρεάν για να γνωριστώ με τη κοινότητα από κοντά κτλ κτλ ....
Εδώ πολλά άτομα ψάχνονται και καταλήγουν πολλες΄φορές σε άσχετους , από συστάσεις και μόνο και το ξέρεις και μιλάω για άσχετους γιατί έχω πολλές εμπειρίες με τέτοιους...οπότε το βρίσκω πολύ τίμιο αυτό που καταλαβαίνεις και το δικαιούσαι κιόλας μιας και παρέχεις αυτό εδώ το χώρο...
Ελπίζω να μη παρεξηγηθώ από κανέναν που είμαι ειλικρινής ...
Τι να κάνω οικονομολόγος είμαι και μου περνάνε όλα από το μυαλό μου...

----------


## fenia_

Eρωτόκριτε,

όταν αναφέρομαι σε φυσιολογικούς ανθρώπους και συμπεριφορές δε σημαίνει πως τους εξιδανικεύω και θεωρώ πως δεν τυγχάνουν προβλημάτων (σοβαρών και μη).Δε μπορώ όμως να δικαιολογήσω τις ακραίες συμπεριφορές σε οποιαδήποτε μορφής δύσκολη συγκυρία κι αν παρουσιαστεί στη ζωή μας.Επίσης δε διαχωρίζω τους κανόνες σε δύο κατηγορίες ( ειδικά για γυναίκες ή άνδρες), απεναντίας προσωπικά θεωρώ πως οι άνδρες γίνονται αποδέκτες βίαιης συμπεριφοράς από εμάς τις γυναίκες σε βαθμό που δεν τους αναγνωρίζεται κι αυτό είναι πραγματικά άδικο. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δικαιολογήσω σε καμία των περιπτώσεων ακραία ή μη, βίαια συμπεριφορά....
Σε ότι αφορά εσένα,επειδή έχεις βιωματικές εμπειρίες από ανάλογα περιστατικά στα οποία βρέθηκες στη μέση, έχεις \"δηλητηριαστεί\" κατά κάποιο τρόπο από την πικρή γεύση αυτών και έτσι μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω την τοποθέτησή σου, όχι όμως και πιθανή ενέργεια εκ μέρους σου...
Τα ατοπήματα όταν συμβαίνουν καλά είναι να μας κάνουν να εμβαθύνουμε περισσότερο στην ουσία και να σπάμε τα αποστήματα στο στάδιο της γέννησής τους, μιας κι όταν αφήσουμε να ωριμάσει κάτι νοσηρό μέσα μας, δεν μας αφήνει να αναδείξουμε το καλύτερο κομμάτι του εαυτού μας, που δόξα τω Θεώ όλοι διαθέτουμε, αλλά δεν έχουμε επιτρέψει να εκδηλωθεί....
Φένια.

----------


## fenia_

Η προηγούμενη απάντηση στάλθηκε κατά λάθος στο συγκεκριμένο topic. Κεκτημένη ταχύτητα...
Sorry. Παραβλέψτε το.

Φένια

----------


## olga_soul

Ειλικρινά Νίκο μου και εγώ ενοχλήθηκα από την αντιεπαγγελματική στάση κάποιων που υπέθεσαν ότι με τη διαφήμιση των όποιων υπηρεσιών τους σε u2u , χρησιμοποιώντας την επιτυχία του site , θα μπορούσαν να εκμεταλλευτούν εμπορικά τις συνειδήσεις και ψυχολογικές μας αδυναμίες , όσο καλοπροαίρετες και αν ήταν αυτές. Εγώ δέχτηκα μέχρι και στο e-mail μου τέτοιου είδους ενημερώσεις σε πολλαπλά επίπεδα.... Εκτός των άλλων τέτοιου είδους ενημέρωση γίνεται μόνο μέσω newsletter και εφόσων γραφτεί κάποιος ότι δέχεται να τα λαμβάνει!!! Δεν θυμάμαι να αιτήθηκα μέχρι τώρα τέτοιου είδους υπηρεσία. Για μένα όχι μόνο ξεφτυλίστηκαν, όχι μόνο αγνόησα τα όποια u2u και mail τους, αλλά ακόμα και μια πιθανότητα να είχαν για να κέρδιζαν ένα μέρος της προσοχής μου...με την ανόητη και αντι-ιδεολογική τους στάση την έχασαν και αυτή παταγωδώς!!! Ας σταματήσουν λοιπόν εγκαίρως... και ας κερδίσουν την εμπιστοσύνη μας στις υπηρεσίες μας με άλλον τρόπο!

----------

